# JBL 2206h 8ohm cabinet design



## slyons (Sep 17, 2012)

I am building a set of speaker cabinets with one JBL 2445 compression driver and a JBL 2206 driver. I would like to do a sealed enclosure with a high pass at 45hz and a low pass at 1500hz, which may change depending on my taste and preference's. 

Can someone model the 2206 driver for me? I want to ensure I can hit 45hz in a sealed enclosure and. if not I would use a square port, but I'll need the length. Also, what is the optimal port tuning frequency? The port would be on the back side of the cabinet facing the wall. This driver will be utilized as a mid-bass component. I already have a TCS 5100 pro for low bass. Thanks again for your help...


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

It definitely won't work in sealed, you need 2 cu.ft. net volume tuned to 45 hz with a 5" x 5' square port 12.5" long. Power handling will be 500 watts with a HPF at 40 hz. The response models 7.5 db down at 45 hz.


----------



## slyons (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you, much appreciated


----------



## slyons (Sep 17, 2012)

I'd like to get some feedback from you guys on the port. I like porting out the back towards the wall with subs. Would it be better in this midbass/midrange configuration to port out the front of the cabinet in your opinion and why?


----------



## UF6 (May 10, 2012)

I used the JBL 2206H a few years ago, its a good driver. 
As told before the 2206 is not usable with in a sealed enclosure. You should choose a small ported design, go with the recomendations from the JBL datasheet.
The driver is not designed as subwoofer, so tuning it to low is also not a good idea, it shouldnt be operated below 45 Hz. 

I also would put the port on the front, the enclousure should be highly damped (!), this is very important for mid bass. My 2206 sounded mutch better with tyrofoam on the walls and standard damping as filling material.
I would use about 1/3 äq. of the driver area as port area, 2 round ports. 
Another option would be to build a longer rectangular shape that also works as bracing for the cabinet.
HF cutoff at 1000 Hz showed the best results.


----------

